# Glasses and contact lenses



## indiansummersky (Nov 14, 2004)

It's ironic that with all the talk of reality seeming to be on the other side of a pane of glass, by wearing contact lenses you are physically following through with this notion. I know that my dp/dr is not dependent upon me wearing an optical device but I do feel it reinforces the whole thing.

Does anyone else experience difficulty changing between their glasses and contacts? While my glasses and contacts have excatly the same prescription, switching between the two of them is often quite hard for me, especially when it comes to taking in my surroundings outdoors... I think it has a lot to do with self-monitoring and anxiety.


----------



## nemesis (Aug 10, 2004)

I feel a lot more 'connected' when I'm wearing my contact lenses as opposed to glasses. The increased peripheral aspect of the contact has a great deal to do with it.


----------



## Inflammed (Aug 10, 2004)

Only wearing sunglasses (no force in it) make me more DP.ed !
The plastic somehow changes my vision things move a bit differently.

The best way to make someone feel whats DP/DR like, put them some glasses from an almost blind person and make them walk 
You know that feeling when you're not sure of the distance between you and the wall so you put your arms in front of you to actually touch reality ? ! :shock:


----------



## = n (Nov 17, 2004)

indiansummersky-

God, yes my eyes are terrible i think. I dont even have glasses anymore, i always used to lose them, not to mention the horrible lack of peripheral vision (i could swear that played a part in my development of DR).

So now i only wear contact lenses, but my eyes are always getting worse and right now im probably approaching the borderline of what you can correct with contact lenses. It doesnt help DP/R when everything actually does look slightly blurry and lights get distorted by my lenses :shock:

I know what you mean about wearing contact lenses reinforcing the sense of disconnection from 'outside'. Im considering corrective laser eye surgery actually, but of course theres always the nightmare scenario of it making things worse...


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

Yes, yes, yes. Wearing glasses, whether they be sunglasses or prescription glasses, makes my DR worse. I should note that my DR is much better when wearing contacts but... for some reason I think my optic nerves get too irritated from contacts and I feel like there is cotton shoved behind my eyes. I no longer wear contacts for this reason.


----------



## odin (Feb 21, 2005)

man thats crazy i feel the same way too, when i wear contacts i am more confident and assertive than when i wear glasses, i almost feel like a different person, wouldn't it be weird if everyone on this site that had DR also wore glasses, is there a way too find out.


----------

